# remington r-15 vtr predator .223



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wow! Just got my brand new remington r-15 vtr predator .223 sighted in today. All i can say is wow! this gun is retarded accurate! The farthest i shot today was 200 yards. At that distance with 3 shot groups i could cover my groups with a quarter. Im using hornady 55gr v-max bullets and a bushnell 6-18x50mm scope with a PEPR mount. Zeroed at 200yrds, 1.5" high at 100yrds, dead on at 50yrds, and 1 inch low at 30yrds.
There was very light recoil and seems like zero muzzle jump. I have never shot a gun this accurate. my rem 700sps couldnt touch this gun. I used a specific barrel break in routine and i dont know if that helped this much or these guns are all like this but i have a new favorite gun that ill be hanging on to!
Now i just need to get better at judging distances like 100yrds etc in the field hunting yotes n fox. Maybe i need a range finder.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Told Ya... How do you like your scope mount?


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks for the suggestion on the scope mount! first one i tried and its perfect! Now i just need a yote or fox in front of me. Calling them is tough this year. Im guessing because the weather has been so warm that they are not having to search so hard for food. Worst year ever so far.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you will be happy for many years to come with the rifle and scope mount that your have now! Cant say the Yotes or any other varmit will be very happy if and when the wander in front of you! :SHOCKED:


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Anyone know of any decent scope with a dial setup so i dont have to do hold over at long distances? Suggestions?


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

varminthunter said:


> Anyone know of any decent scope with a dial setup so i dont have to do hold over at long distances? Suggestions?


I believe truglo makes a nice one with a drum dial. 

I like the ballisticplex on my burris. No drums or dials to take my eye off of the target.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

